# Ohio Tool No. O1 plane [update]



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Is there a market for non-Stanley No. 1 hand planes? I found this Ohio Tool No. O1 at an antique mall today:


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

If the price is right! How much are you asking?


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm mainly curious if their worth is anywhere close to that of a true Stanley No. 1.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't think they're on equal ground with a Stanley #1 as far as price. I have seen several Stanleys, well out of my budget, but never an Ohio Tool #01. I had a friend that was a major collector and I know he did not have one. I'll do a little digging and see what I can find out.


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

It will be worth much more the a stanley # 1.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I came up empty. I was not able to find anything on your plane. There's a few more places I can look so I'm not giving up yet. You might have a really rare plane on your hands.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You might try emailing Ohio tool collectors. they may be able to point you to an appraiser. All references I see say its worth more than a Stanley #1.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info, everyone.

Is there any interest in seeing some more pictures?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Will you tell us what you paid for it?


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Definitely would like to see more pictures!


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, here are a few more pictures.

The plane is a little rough in places, but overall in pretty good shape. The japanning is 100%. There is a light coating of dust on some of the interior parts of the plane. The tip of the tote is missing a piece, but the rest of the tote and knob are excellent. There are some voids in the side and sole, probably from the original casting. Strangely, the sole has two different kinds of metal: the center is one color and there are two irregular bands along both edges. I think the pattern of scratches and voids in the sole indicate the two-color sole is most likely original, and not the result of a later repair. Maybe the plane was some sort of prototype, or perhaps it was an early copy and the manufacturing techniques were not as well developed.

Any thoughts?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I would go to a professional and get an estimate on it. It looks like it was re-coated at some point so would not rely on the 100% japanning. The edges look like there was a mask and spray job in its past. I would follow the Ohio Tools link for email first. It might not fetch collector value but you could probably do decent with one wanting it for a user. I, myself, probably would not want a smoother lower than a no. 3.

Nice find,

David


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It's worth a ton of dough, brother.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice little plane! I still can't find any info. Keep us posted when you find out any more about it.


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

On the subject of ohio planes I'll post this here.
A few months ago i picked up a ohio block plane #0220 at a yard sale for 4 bucks,not knowing
or even heard of ohio planes. Its in good shape. Can anybody tell me anything about this plane.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Is "Ohio Tool" the same corporation as "Ohio Arts"? The logo looks similar, though Ohio Arts specialized in primarily toys made of metal, like spin tops, toy guns and stamped steel cars and trucks.
Excellent plane by the way! I have an Eclipse #2 and wonder if the high price for the #1 and #2 Stanleys have driven up the prices on the off-brands, or if there is indeed an independent demand for the off-brands by maker.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

skipj, I've finally posted some information I've been gathering on Ohio tools.

If your interested in trading the ohio tools for a stanley, let me know.

poopiekat, I don't think they are the same, but its possible they are sister companies. It seems the founders of Ohio Tools had some other ventures as well.

I had an eclipse #5. It was a very nice plane.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^That's a fine piece of work there, Don. I've only known one collector with an Ohio #1 and he had a shelf full of Stanley #1's. I'm exaggerating a bit but he had quite a few of them. I haven't seen an Ohio #1 since until this posting. I think it's probably worth a bunch of money; I just don't know HOW much. I'd be hard pressed to part with it; I know that much


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you Don, i am looking into this , all very interesting. I do not collect planes in fact
this plane is the 2nd one i own. I just need a nice block plane that works for me.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Brett, I bought The Murlands Antique Tool Value guide. Prices seem to be reasonably close (may just a tad high, but by no means outlandish) for the planes that I know. It list your Ohio #01 at $4000 to $5000.

To put it in a little more perspective, it list the Stanley #1 at $1200 to $3000 depending on type.

One more note, if it was a 01C, it would be worth $7500 to $10,000. There is hope yet.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Don, I have a Dremel tool with a few grinding bits. Should add some grooves to the sole?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Just sent it to me. I'll send it back with grooves…...I promise.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Dumb question - does it say Ohio Tool anyplace in addition to the blade? Just asking….


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

OK! OK! I'll give ya $20.00 just to stop the GLOAT!
Shame on you! I'll go sharpen my #3 now. 
Bill


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

dhazelton, the size says O1, which I believe is Ohio's numbering scheme.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I saw a Stanley No 1 at an antique store for $1900.00 last week. I had to chuckle a bit, I have to remember to bring my glass cutter with me next time. lol


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's a late follow-up to this post:

I sold the plane at auction, but only for about 1/3rd of the price of a Stanley No. 1. It turns out that my Ohio plane had been repaired at some time. On the sole, there were a couple of faint, thin, yellowish metal lines near the sides, about 1/4" from the edges. Apparently, the sides of the plane had broken off at some time and been welded back on. The plane was sold as a "parts plane", not a collectible plane, which knocked about 90% off the value. So, I still made a little money, but not nearly as much as I had hoped for.

Lesson learned!


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's a picture of the sole, in case anyone runs across anything similar. The yellowish lines were more obvious in person, and the picture overemphasizes other details on the sole:


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Still sounds like you made out like a bandit. Good for you.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's still a cool story and you made some money. Thanks for the information and update. I've seen chunks breaking out of the cheeks but having the whole sides cracking off is one I hadn't heard of.


----------

